# Amy Winehouse



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Definitely one of the most landmark British jazz/soul singers of our time. Unique fach and I wish that she were still around.










The rise of British music post 2000's can be attributed to her genius. Like Maria Callas, her influence is still being assessed.

Had she lived longer, her collabs with Questlove and Remi Salaam would have been groundbreaking. Maybe even shake up the jazz world she so much loved.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Amy was a fan of jazz music and there is no doubt that her life parallels the tragic and short-lived life of Emily Remler whose life vanished due to drugs as well.










Both ladies were innovative and brought a raw power to their respective fields.

And they hit the guitars rather well.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Granted, she had a good voice and at least didn't pander to the usual computer-generated pushbutton ethos of much of today's pop music but I think calling her a genius based on such a slender legacy is a bit strong - at times she struck me as being little more than a bad girl reboot of Dusty Springfield. 

And if there's been some kind of rebirth in UK pop music post-2000 then it's sure as hell completely bypassed me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

She has a marvellous voice and I can't help but be moved by her tragic story. At present her reputation is enhanced by 'The James Dean Effect' - but I can't help thinking, with elgars ghost, that she had potential but not all that much influence.

Let's see in fifty years - well, maybe some of you will!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> Granted, she had a good voice and at least didn't pander to the usual computer-generated pushbutton ethos of much of today's pop music but I think calling her a genius based on such a slender legacy is a bit strong - at times she struck me as being little more than a bad girl reboot of Dusty Springfield.
> 
> And if there's been some kind of rebirth in UK pop music post-2000 then it's sure as hell completely bypassed me.


List of British and US stars who are attributed to her legacy...

Duffy
Adele
Lana Del Rey (American)
Plan B
Emeli Sande
Ellie Goulding
Caro Emerald
Lady Gaga (American)
Rebecca Ferguson
Florence Welch (Florence and the Machine)
Laura Mvula
Sam Smith
Bruno Mars (American)
Tom Jones
Jessie J
Paloma Faith
and so on


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, if 20 or 30 years from now AW's still being discussed in terms of her enduring legacy/influence/call-it-what-you-will in the way that other short-lived singers with relatively slim outputs like Janis Joplin, Nick Drake and Ian Curtis still are then I'll willingly re-appraise.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't like her singing style. It sounds too affected. But I'm old school, so I'd rather listen to Etta James or Bobby Blue Bland. She definitely had some pipes, but not my cuppa tea.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Yes, she had pipes, but there were times that it sounded as if they were blocked.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

I miss Amy Winehouse


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Albert7 said:


> List of British and US stars who are attributed to her legacy...
> 
> Duffy
> Adele
> ...


In what sense is Tom Jones "attributed to the legacy" of Amy Winehouse?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> In what sense is Tom Jones "attributed to the legacy" of Amy Winehouse?


http://www.gigwise.com/news/46132/amy-winehouse-inspires-new-sir-tom-jones-album


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Fortunately, Björk Guðmundsdóttir is still with us.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Amy Winehouse was a talented singer, but I can't agree she was genius.
She leaves a relatively small recorded repertoire and her place in music history is more likely to be a footnote than a top billing.
I too struggle to think she had any lasting influence on the British music industry either good or bad
A short and troubled life and a great shame


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

The best pop singer of all time is, as far as I am concerned—Sinead O'Connor. She may be bat-**** crazy and her discography a bit spotty, but nothing can snuff out the magnificence of that voice.


----------



## xample (Mar 8, 2015)

If there is a word I can use to describe her voice, it would be 'soulful' and penetrating. It's just that beautiful! So sad that she has to leave us quite soon, she had a lot going for her, rooting for her!


----------

